# Tim's Destin Report - Oct 10 & 11



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

On the 10th, I took bill, and my 7 year old son, and a friend of mine, Bobby out. Seas were a little rough, so we stayed inshore and looked for some spots we haven't fished in a while. Caught a nurse shark early, and 1 short of our limit of snapper pretty quick. Of course, had to save aspot for the big one. the rest of the day getting beat by the grouper. We wound up winning 2 daily awards at the rodeo with a 5.2 snapper and a 15.4 king. Our largest snapper was 7.4, but we got beat out by an 11 lb'er. All the snapper were 5+ lbs.


























Friday, Me, Bill, Shanester, and bwendel07(Brett), and my buddy Bobbywent out again. We planned on leaving at 3 am, but after thursday I pushed it back an hour. Worked out great for getting bait from the bait boat. After a $40 shot, to the edge we went. got there just as the sun was coming up, anchored up and started chumming. BFT were popping all around us, Hooked up with a couple, but didn't get em to the boat. Just didn't get a good hook set. Kings or hoos showed up cause they kept biting through Brett's 60lb wire. We left at 9 and hit a couple of other holes looking for some grouper. Brett and Shane tried hard, but got their butts kicked a few times.Shanster and I finallygot a good hook set and got the fish up off the bottom. It was a race to the top. I got mine to the top first, but was disappointed when it was acouple hundred lb bull shark. Shane's got to the top, it turned out to be a 30lb cobe. We trolled for a bit after that, heading northeast, looking and stopping off at a few spots here and there trying to pick up some ruby lips or something we could use for big baits casue we just lost a bunch. Finally made itinside the 9mi lineat 3:30 with a cobe and6, i think, lane snapper. We caught some more snapper and a 10lb gag and a 5.6 lb trigger, we again left 1 snapper spot open for the big one. I pulled us over tothe last hole of the day, to pick up our last snapper before we ran back in. Proceeded to put a whoopin on the red grouper. Put 3 red grouper in the boat all were around 15lbs before gutted at weigh in. We made it back to AJ's for weigh in at 6:48. Got home at 8:30, got the boat cleaned up and the fish cleaned by about 9:30.


























Shanster, Boobby, Brett, Me, Bill


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great catch... DId you get the red groupers in deep water? Did that trigger win the daily?

CHris:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!!!!!!! Great report. Thanks for sharing.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

The trigger tied for 2nd place overall, but the first to weigh in takes it. The only daily for triggerfish is for juniors, I took my son a day early, he would have easily won the daily and probably weekly.

The three red groupers and the gag were in 80ft. We got hammered out in 200 where we caught the cobe off the bottom, but couldnt get them up.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report man, that is some good eating and congrats on the tourney.:bowdown


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

nice fish. What do you catch those trigger fish on? And how deep, if you don't mind parting with a couple dinner table tips?


----------



## timl74 (Oct 10, 2007)

we actually caught them on 4/0 circle hooks while we were snapper fishing. We usually will drop down to somewhere between a #4 and a 2/0 when trigger fishing, but now that they have to be 14", I'll probably juststick with 1/0 or 2/0. We catch them all over. We got these in 80ft. Capt. Jim Westbrook's boat weighed in the largest trigger in the rodeo at 10.4 lbs. Now thats a stud trigger. Iwant to know whereto find one that size.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *timl74 (10/12/2008)* Capt. Jim Westbrook's boat weighed in the largest trigger in the rodeo at 10.4 lbs. Now thats a stud trigger. Iwant to know whereto find one that size.


Wow, no kidding!!! That would be several sammiches there.....:hungry

Great job on y'all's trips- nice variety of fish!:clap


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice mess of fish. congrats on the tourney:clap


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Great trip, Awesome variety of good keepers... Congrats.. :clap


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Good job Tim, when are you coming back to Tyndall to fish?


----------

